# upnp400w uMax nPower



## Fog (Jun 11, 2012)

Hey guys I have an UPNP450watt PSU and its nPower/uMax just wanted to ask if they are decent brands or are they not good?


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 12, 2012)

Never heard of that brand.
So, it may be cheapo desi one.


----------



## dibya_kol (Jun 15, 2012)

Fog said:


> Hey guys I have an UPNP450watt PSU and its nPower/uMax just wanted to ask if they are decent brands or are they not good?



Never heared about this psu brand. What is the lebel on the psu, any name, or more info ?


----------

